# Any good spots around Steubenville?



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Ive never really cared about fishing the river much because everyone says not to eat anything that comes out of it, but Ive been making multiple trips to Steubenville every week and looking for something to do to pass the time while im down there. Not looking for any honey holes, just some decent spots with shore access. I noticed there is a Marina there. Is it worth fishing?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Its been at least 30 years, but my grandpa and I used use jigging spoons for sauger at the dam. I have no idea what its like these days.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Ive never really cared about fishing the river much because everyone says not to eat anything that comes out of it, but Ive been making multiple trips to Steubenville every week and looking for something to do to pass the time while im down there. Not looking for any honey holes, just some decent spots with shore access. I noticed there is a Marina there. Is it worth fishing?



As long as you have a concealed carry....


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Ive never really cared about fishing the river much because everyone says not to eat anything that comes out of it, but Ive been making multiple trips to Steubenville every week and looking for something to do to pass the time while im down there. Not looking for any honey holes, just some decent spots with shore access. I noticed there is a Marina there. Is it worth fishing?


You’re right in between two dams. I would pick Pike Island 20 minutes south of Steubenville but New Cumberland to the North is an option too. 
I live closer to Cumberland but make the drive to Pike 95% of the time,... if that tells you anything. For nothing else it’s more convenient for parking and a lot more area to fish. 
can’t speak much of the river in between, I’m sure there are some feeder creeks and probably some places that if I stumbled on them I may never go back to a Dam to fish. Not quite retired yet and not enough time to search for those honey holes yet.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Hatchetman said:


> As long as you have a concealed carry....


LoL.


Hatchetman said:


> As long as you have a concealed carry....


Steubenville is like a scene out of the walking dead lol


----------



## cspot (Nov 22, 2020)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> LoL.
> 
> Steubenville is like a scene out of the walking dead lol


You do see some interesting sights when fishing at the Marina. The few times that I have fished it, I haven't stayed that late into the night. In the summertime in the evening it isn't too bad as there is usually quite a few people around fishing and sitting enjoying the water.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

A number of guys fish the Ohio side of New Cumberland dam, fishing toward the end of the lock wall, using it as a current break. You could also hit Pike Island dam, a lot of fishing access and parking on the Ohio side. Fishing varies at both dams, a lot is dependent on water height and current.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

I'd say you're probably wasting your time at the Steubenville marina this time of year. Summertime at the marina is still hit or miss (mostly miss) 
My vote is New Cumberland dam in Stratton. Pike island is okay, but you have more room to fish along the rocks at New Cumberland...


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

New Cumberland is way better than pike if you fish the Wv side just my own opinion tho


----------

